# 31 Rqs - Mods



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

On March 30th, 2008 CamperAndy will be arriving in North Idaho with our new 31 RQS LE. I am so excited I can hardly stand it.

We bought it from Marci at Lakeshore RV on 2-4-08. We could not go get it till his work schedule opened up. Three days there, three days back. CamperAndy will drive any distance to save a few thousand dollars!

Anyways...I am anxious to see what mods everyone has made. I know the outside shower is on Andy's list. I would love for the 31 RQS owners to share some of their mods with me. It will give me something to think about until mine arrives.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thats great news !! CONGRATULATIONS!! there are tons of mods that have been done on these, you will be busy !! 
Good luck to you !!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

No help on the specific 31RQS MODS....but I'm sure Andy has a LONG list of items he did to the 28' that he will want done to the 31' as well. I don't think he will be sitting in the new Outback thinking...."if I could only come up with some darn mod ideas".


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Switched the hinges on the fairly useless bathroom hamper (especially with 6 people onboard) to open sideways.

Put glue-on velcro on bunkhouse curtain and wall so it "seals" when closed to block light.

Made a shelf over the hot water heater - perfect place to throw extension cords.

Put ball valve on freshwater drain, which subsequently cracked the tank from the forces. Last summer's mod was a removal and repair of the tank.

Mounted a couple of coat hooks.

This Spring:

Putting shelf on at least one of the front bedroom hanging lockers and probably in the hanging locker area of the bunhouse cabinet. I rarely take my Sunday-go-to-meetin's camping.


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> Switched the hinges on the fairly useless bathroom hamper (especially with 6 people onboard) to open sideways.
> 
> Put glue-on velcro on bunkhouse curtain and wall so it "seals" when closed to block light.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your mods...so here is what I have so far for CamperAndy to do...
1. Add outside shower
2. Change opening direction of hamper door
3. Add shelf over hot water heater
4. Add lot's of hooks
5. Add accumultor
6. Add shelf(s) to bedroom cupboards.
7. Add vent covers
8. Change bunkhouse curtain to pleated door

Waiting on more ideas...keep them coming.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Camper Louise said:


> Waiting on more ideas...keep them coming.


60" Plasma TV
Fireplace that really works...from propane tanks
Dishwasher
Electric Steps (12v or 110v)
Electric Stabilizers (12v or 110v)
Vent Fans/Covers
Does the 31RQS have any of those lame, flip down doors? If so, convert to drawer (like in the 28')
Mattress? How about a replacement or simply memory foam.
Mod the area under the bunk beds...like you and Andy did on the 28'
Storage - There is SOOOOO much storage, but I think it needs some sort of organization devices. Trip to "Storables" perhaps?

That is a good start.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

oh yeah, vent covers. That was #1 thing I did - left the dealership with them.


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Thank you for your mods...so here is what I have so far for CamperAndy to do...

1. Add outside shower
2. Change opening direction of hamper door
3. Add shelf over hot water heater
4. Add lot's of hooks
5. Add accumultor
6. Add shelf(s) to bedroom cupboards.
7. Add vent covers
8. Change bunkhouse curtain to pleated door
9. Add doors to access under queen bed instead of lift
10. Add doors under bunks for access to storage
11. Electric stabilizers (maybe later)

Waiting on more ideas...keep them coming.


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

Camper Louise said:


> Thank you for your mods...so here is what I have so far for CamperAndy to do...
> 
> 1. Add outside shower
> 2. Change opening direction of hamper door
> ...


Sounds like CamperAndy is going to be busy. When are you going to have time to go camping?


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

It's a big TT, must replace manual jack with Electric tongue jack.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

#1 is a cold beer after a long drive.........inside the TT so you can show him the list









John

PS, most of us will drive a few thousand miles to save thousands.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new trailer.

List of mods

1. Quickie Flush
2. Maxx Air Vents
3. Solar Panels
4. Propane quick connect for BBQ
5. Extra door hook to keep the door open while awning is out
6. Outside shower
7. Direction of hamper door
8. Added shelf over hot water heater
9. Added extra coat hooks
10. Added accumultor & insulation
11. Added shelves to bedroom cupboards
12. Changed heating registers
13. Power Jack
13. 2" receivers for bike rack
14. Extra 110v outlet
15. Nets in the storage areas

Thor


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Thank you for your mods...so here is what I have so far for CamperAndy to do...
I am sure he can find the time to do these mods if I supply him with his "Kokanee Gold".

1. Add outside shower
2. Change opening direction of hamper door
3. Add shelf over hot water heater
4. Add lot's of hooks
5. Add accumultor
6. Add shelf(s) to bedroom cupboards.
7. Add vent covers
8. Change bunkhouse curtain to pleated door
9. Add doors to access under queen bed instead of lift
10. Add doors under bunks for access to storage
11. Power Jack
12. Change heating registers (we did that on the 28RSS it looked so much better)
13. Add inverter
14. Add cabinet doors to vertical bathroom cupboard
15. Place new plastic end caps (hinged ones) on back bumper

I have only listed the ones I know we will do for sure, when I get to twenty I'll stop and give Andy a break, oops and "Kokanee Gold".

Waiting on more ideas...keep them coming. I would love to see the inside of 31 RQS pantry? Any pict's of that out there?


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Camper Louise said:


> Thank you for your mods...so here is what I have so far for CamperAndy to do...
> I am sure he can find the time to do these mods if I supply him with his "Kokanee Gold".
> 
> 1. Add outside shower
> ...


Here is pic of a 2007 31rqs pantry... I'm assuming it has not changed for 2008.


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

folsom_five said:


> Here is pic of a 2007 31rqs pantry... I'm assuming it has not changed for 2008.


Thank you, but where's the food? Just kidding!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We have an 06 in is the same

Thor


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Here are some mod pics. Check out the Bed mod for my little one, the bed storage mod, the door mod, and the shower mod. I alos did a stove mod. I purchased a black cutting board and some black non skid stuff at target and put it on the stove top. it adds some counter space when not using the burners.
Click here


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

sleecjr said:


> Here are some mod pics. Check out the Bed mod for my little one, the bed storage mod, the door mod, and the shower mod. I alos did a stove mod. I purchased a black cutting board and some black non skid stuff at target and put it on the stove top. it adds some counter space when not using the burners.
> Click here


I looked at the pictures, I did not see any mod pictures. I think you might of attached the wrong folder. I look forward to seeing your mods. Cute wife, daughter and brake controller though.


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Camper Louise said:


> I looked at the pictures, I did not see any mod pictures. I think you might of attached the wrong folder. I look forward to seeing your mods. Cute wife, daughter and brake controller though.


On the left side of the page there is a box that says camper, the links to the sub folders of mods are in that box.


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

fl_diesel said:


> I looked at the pictures, I did not see any mod pictures. I think you might of attached the wrong folder. I look forward to seeing your mods. Cute wife, daughter and brake controller though.


On the left side of the page there is a box that says camper, the links to the sub folders of mods are in that box.
[/quote]

Oops, I missed the links. Thanks


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Thank you for your mods...so here is what I have so far for CamperAndy to do...
I am sure he can find the time to do these mods if I supply him with his "Kokanee Gold".

1. Add outside shower
2. Change opening direction of hamper door
3. Add shelf over hot water heater
4. Add lot's of hooks
5. Add accumultor
6. Add shelf(s) to bedroom cupboards.
7. Add vent covers
8. Change bunkhouse curtain to pleated door
9. Add doors to access under queen bed instead of lift
10. Add doors under bunks for access to storage
11. Power Jack
12. Change heating registers (we did that on the 28RSS it looked so much better)
13. Add inverter
14. Add cabinet doors to vertical bathroom cupboard
15. Place new plastic end caps (hinged ones) on back bumper
16. Add suction cup/wire basket to shower stall corner to hold bottles
17. Add soap/shampoo dispenser to shower stall

I have only listed the ones I know we will do for sure, when I get to twenty I'll stop and give Andy a break, oops and "Kokanee Gold".

Waiting on more ideas...keep them coming. Would love to see how others store dishes in the kitchen cupboards of the 31 RQS...
Thank you to everyone who has posted something for me. It is so much fun seeing and hearing about your 31 RQS while I wait for mine.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WOW, your going to be busy...... wait a minute, so am I!


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

I highly recommend a swing-out wall mount for your tv in the entertainment centre. It makes tv watching much easier to do with the sofa where it is. Your new OB may have this standard now anyway, but if it doesn't, it is a good one to add to your list.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

jetjane said:


> I highly recommend a swing-out wall mount for your tv in the entertainment centre. It makes tv watching much easier to do with the sofa where it is. Your new OB may have this standard now anyway, but if it doesn't, it is a good one to add it to your list.


They do now come standard with a swing out mount for the tv, but it still does not swing out very far. I need to find a new one for my TT


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

folsom_five said:


> They do now come standard with a swing out mount for the tv, but it still does not swing out very far. I need to find a new one for my TT


We found ours at Home Depot. It was $65 (and by far the cheapest locally) but I'm sure you could get one for less than half that price with free shipping somewhere in the US.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> WOW, your going to be busy...... wait a minute, so am I!


Seems like she is making a mod list for all 31RQS owners...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

One thing I really like with my 31RQS is using a cordless drill with adaptor to lower the scissor jacks. Saves a lot of cranking. DW got me one for Christmas a year ago. Don't leave home without it (matter of fact, it stays in the trailer).

Also carry one of those 11 foot ladders in the rear "garage." You know, a Little Giant knockoff we picked up at Home Depot. Folds in half and fits in real nice. Also carry a Wonder Wheel in there to tote stuff around.

These are just a couple of things. You'll find you have so much room you won't be able to fill it up. You're going to love that trailer!

Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Whats a wonder wheel?


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

mswalt said:


> One thing I really like with my 31RQS is using a cordless drill with adaptor to lower the scissor jacks. Saves a lot of cranking. DW got me one for Christmas a year ago. Don't leave home without it (matter of fact, it stays in the trailer).


I tried an 18V Coleman drill to lower/raise my jacks, but it wouldn't budge them. I even tried lowering the jacks a little to get them started, but the drill didn't seem to have enough "oommph". I had just charged the drill battery before we left.
Maybe I just need to grease up the screw on the jacks?







Would WD40 be good for that, or another type of spray-on lubricant?


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

oh, take the spare tire cover OFF or come up with a way to fasten it down before the trip home. They seem to blow away. I have lost the original and the second one Holman sent me. Never had a problem on my previous outback.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Whats a wonder wheel?


http://www.4thebeach.com/index.asp?PageAct...D&ProdID=12

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

folsom_five said:


> One thing I really like with my 31RQS is using a cordless drill with adaptor to lower the scissor jacks. Saves a lot of cranking. DW got me one for Christmas a year ago. Don't leave home without it (matter of fact, it stays in the trailer).


I tried an 18V Coleman drill to lower/raise my jacks, but it wouldn't budge them. I even tried lowering the jacks a little to get them started, but the drill didn't seem to have enough "oommph". I had just charged the drill battery before we left.
Maybe I just need to grease up the screw on the jacks?







Would WD40 be good for that, or another type of spray-on lubricant?
[/quote]

I'd go with a little grease vs WD40. WD40 is great stuff, but think it will tend to capture dirt and make a bigger problem in the long run.


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Thank you for your mods...so here is what I have so far for CamperAndy to do...
I am sure he can find the time to do these mods if I supply him with his "Kokanee Gold".

1. Add outside shower
2. Change opening direction of hamper door
3. Add shelf over hot water heater
4. Add lot's of hooks
5. Add accumultor
6. Add shelf(s) to bedroom cupboards.
7. Add vent covers
8. Change bunkhouse curtain to pleated door
9. Add doors to access under queen bed instead of lift
10. Add doors under bunks for access to storage
11. Power Jack
12. Change heating registers (we did that on the 28RSS it looked so much better)
13. Add inverter
14. Add cabinet doors to vertical bathroom cupboard
15. Place new plastic end caps (hinged ones) on back bumper
16. Add suction cup/wire basket to shower stall corner to hold bottles
17. Add soap/shampoo dispenser to shower stall
18. Install larger swing mount for television

I have only listed the ones I know we will do for sure, when I get to twenty I'll stop and give Andy a break, oops and "Kokanee Gold".

Waiting on more ideas...keep them coming. Would love to see how others store dishes in the kitchen cupboards of the 31 RQS...
Thank you to everyone who has posted something for me. It is so much fun seeing and hearing about your 31 RQS while I wait for mine. 8 days and counting...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

fl_diesel said:


> oh, take the spare tire cover OFF or come up with a way to fasten it down before the trip home. They seem to blow away. I have lost the original and the second one Holman sent me. Never had a problem on my previous outback.


We added a strap to ours to keep it from flying off....again.


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Thank you for your mods...so here is what I have so far for CamperAndy to do...
I am sure he can find the time to do these mods if I supply him with his "Kokanee Gold".

1. Add outside shower
2. Change opening direction of hamper door
3. Add shelf over hot water heater
4. Add lot's of hooks
5. Add accumultor
6. Add shelf(s) to bedroom cupboards.
7. Add vent covers
8. Change bunkhouse curtain to pleated door
9. Add doors to access under queen bed instead of lift
10. Add doors under bunks for access to storage
11. Power Jack
12. Change heating registers (we did that on the 28RSS it looked so much better)
13. Add inverter
14. Add cabinet doors to vertical bathroom cupboard
15. Place new plastic end caps (hinged ones) on back bumper
16. Add suction cup/wire basket to shower stall corner to hold bottles
17. Add soap/shampoo dispenser to shower stall
18. Install larger swing mount for television
19. Install strap on wheel cover

I have only listed the ones I know we will do for sure, when I get to twenty I'll stop and give Andy a break, oops and "Kokanee Gold".

Waiting on more ideas...keep them coming. Would love to see how others store dishes in the kitchen cupboards of the 31 RQS...
Thank you to everyone who has posted something for me. It is so much fun seeing and hearing about your 31 RQS while I wait for mine. 8 days and counting...


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Thank you for your mods...so here is what I have for CamperAndy to do...
I am sure he can find the time to do these mods if I supply him with his "Kokanee Gold".

1. Add outside shower (purchased the hardware)
2. Change opening direction of hamper door
3. Add shelf over hot water heater
4. Add lot's of hooks (purchased hooks)
5. Add accumultor
6. Add shelf(s) to bedroom cupboards.
7. Add vent covers (done)
8. Change bunkhouse curtain to pleated door (done)
9. Add doors to access under queen bed instead of lift
10. Add doors under bunks for access to storage
11. Power Jack (done)
12. Change heating registers (we did that on the 28RSS it looked so much better)
13. Add inverter
14. Add cabinet doors to vertical bathroom cupboard
15. Place new plastic end caps (hinged ones) on back bumper
16. Add suction cup/wire basket to shower stall corner to hold bottles (purchased)
17. Add soap/shampoo dispenser to shower stall (purchased)
18. Install larger swing mount for television
19. Install strap on wheel cover (well, can't do that one since it sits on the hwy S of Lakeshore RV somewhere)
19. Install light in control panel cupboard
20. Install center light in bunk room
21. Lift struts under master bed

I have only listed the ones I know we will do for sure...

Well, I said I would stop when I got to 20, so I am officially done with this POST.

Thank you to everyone who gave me ideas and pictures, it has been allot of fun.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I dont think I saw it on your list, but one mod I'm doing this spring is the "lift struts" under the master bed platform. That sob platform is HEAVY for one arm, while you fish around with the other...makes access to that little storage area MUCH easier (Its our liquor storage, vacum cleaner, coffee maker storage while underway...).


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

I added lft struts to my list. It is number #21 on the mod list. Thank you!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Not a necessity but I limo-tinted the front bedroom and back rear facing windows. I might do the living area ones this spring.


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

If your camper has the Dometic A&E Electric Awning take it back and get one without or have them replace it with another. I'm figting them over this same issue right now.

Electric Awning

I'll definately be doing some of these mods.

One I thought of the last time I was out. I'm wanting to try and mount a TV Cable outlet outside where my outdoor stove/sink is. My TV is an Flatpanel and comes off the wall mount. So I'm gonna put my stand on the TV and then set my TV on the stove cover outside.


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Dang you guys are making my head spin.







You guys have forgot the most important one and I'm trying to find a picture of it.


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Why cant I copy or paste a pic? I'm no computer expert. I was trying to post the picture of the MOST IMPORTANT MOD OF ALL. The bottle opener!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

TennesseeOutback1 said:


> One I thought of the last time I was out. I'm wanting to try and mount a TV Cable outlet outside where my outdoor stove/sink is. My TV is an Flatpanel and comes off the wall mount. So I'm gonna put my stand on the TV and then set my TV on the stove cover outside.


On my 2008 31rqs I have both a tv mount and a cable outlet just outside the door. It is the same mount that they have inside the TT. I'll try to get a picture of it this afternoon (if I make it out to the TT).

--Greg


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

It's not really a mod to the camper...more-r-less an add on. I'm sure others have done it. I made me a pigtail to a double gang box with a dimmer switch and an outlet. A buddy of mine at work told me about. This way I can plug my BRIGHT







outside lights into it and dim them where ever I want them. If anyone wants any pics I'll be glad to take some and post'em.


----------

